

What Shamu Taught Me About a Happy Marriage - harscoat
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/25/fashion/25love.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
insomniasexx
I think I learned more about elephants than relationships. It might have been
because I couldn't get past the author's condescending tone and found myself
wondering what the husband thought when he read his wife's article in the
NYTimes. Did he notice how inferior she makes him seen? The non-witty the
comparisons to animals just made it hilarious.

I'm young, I'm female, I don't have the answer to what makes relationships
work, but thinking you are better than your partner isn't desirable in a
relationship. My man lived a successful life before I came around. Hopefully
we make each other better people, but nagging about shaving or talking down to
them when they lose the car keys isn't how to improve your spouse.

 _edit: Am I just being immature and stupid and grouchy that I didn't get
anything out of the article?_

------
harscoat
btw: back then this article made it to NYTimes #1 most emailed for several
weeks

